# Who's Lily?



## namaste_lv (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been playing with isolating objects with flash this week and I was fairly happy with a few. I posted them in the Macro Section.

This is one I shot tonight. No post other than the usual sharpen and conversion to B&W. I'm wondering about this B&W conversion. B&W is something that I struggle with sometime when it comes to how much contrast to push. This one had really unappealing colors, but I think it works well as a B&W conversion. C&C Welcomed and Appreciated.


----------



## WimFoto (Nov 24, 2009)

it works as a b/w. especially with the dark background. i like the contrast and sharpness.
the lighting is well done. unfortunately some of the petals are cut off, if you crop it more it's not so much of a problem, as it is now it's disturbing.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 24, 2009)

i like it too, as for the cut off petals the only one that seems to be drawing my eyes out the frame is the one on the bottom


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Nov 25, 2009)

Love the picture, I don't mind the cutting, great lighting!


----------



## namaste_lv (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. I appreciate the comments. I've never been a fan of still life that fits comfortably in the frame. It just seems too static to me.


----------



## WimFoto (Nov 25, 2009)

> I've never been a fan of still life that fits comfortably in the frame


i hear you, that's why i thought more cropping, so cutting of more of the petals rather that just a the tips, will work better here i believe.


----------

